# to fajnie, do piatku



## Cynthia F

Cześć

Does this mean, that's cool for Friday!?

I now have to double check the meaning of everything!

Dziękuję


----------



## majlo

Not exactly. It means, _that's cool, see you on Friday_.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you!


----------



## ryba

majlo said:


> Not exactly. It means, _that's cool, see you on Friday_.


I agree with majlo, "to fajnie, do piątku" means literally 'cool, then; see you on Friday'. I mean "to fajnie" is a reaction to what you said before, "to" being consecutive.

_Cool, see you on Friday._ /_ Oh, cool, see you on Friday then._

Cheers.


----------



## Cynthia F

thank you!


----------



## Greg from Poland

Ryba, I think your versions carry exactly the same meaning as majlo's ;-)


----------



## sokol

This word "fajnie", it is a German loan, right? ("fein") - And it is colloquial, isn't it?
(Many of those German loans are frowned upon in formal standard language, more so in some other Slavic languages I'm sure - like Slovenian - but I'm now curious if the same is true for Polish.)


----------



## .Jordi.

sokol said:


> This word "fajnie", it is a German loan, right? ("fein") - And it is colloquial, isn't it?
> (Many of those German loans are frowned upon in formal standard language, more so in some other Slavic languages I'm sure - like Slovenian - but I'm now curious if the same is true for Polish.)


Es ist so genau, wie du schreibst .


----------



## sokol

.Jordi. said:


> Es ist so genau, wie du schreibst .


Dziękuję!


----------

